# Double Play and my R15



## bww (Feb 15, 2006)

I have never used double play on my R15. When I press the down arrow it just beeps. I am on software version 1274. Is this implemented for R15 or is it just hd receivers? Do I have to turn something on to get it?


Disregard, I just saw another post that said it was only for Plus receivers hr2x or r22.


----------



## miketorse (Jul 30, 2008)

Not on the R15. IMHO it will never be (unfortunately). Just such a different software platform on the R15/16's.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

Even though "double play" isn't implemented on the R15 you can get the same effect by just RECORDING the shows you want on both tuners and using the PREVIOUS CHANNEL key on your remote to switch between the two programs.


----------

